# Mini Tegu Pool?



## Styx (Jul 19, 2013)

I am still in the process of building my outdoor enclosure and I have the option of connecting a small, shallow pool on to it. Question being, does anyone think that would be a good idea or something a tegu would appreciate? Or would it be too much of a safety risk (it would only be as deep as 2/3rds of his body) or that it would never be used?


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2013)

Hard to say if he'll use it or not... I'd go with something semi/non-permanent that you can easily clean and remove if need be. Something like a shallow gradual dish would give him the option of wading without swimming


----------



## KABIKANO (Aug 1, 2013)

A dish is cool but a pool is cooler! Haha. Give him the option plus it would look really dope with a pool connected to the enclosure vice a dish. Good luck and show pics!


----------

